# Satellite Prep ??



## Trish (Jul 26, 2009)

My wife and I purchased a 2007 BHDS this year and are going to be purchasing a satellite system to bring with us. Is it as simple as hooking the dish up to the satellite prep coax on the outside of the trailer and connecting the reciever to the one on the inside? I have heard from others that it does not work that way or that you need some other connection. Can someone help us out??


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

If the trailer has a SAT input on the outside, and a SAT output on the inside, you should be good to go. Make sure the antenna booster is shut off if the SAT connection is on the same outlet as the antenna.

You should not need any other connection unless you wanted to run a DVR with 2 tuners. I am assuming you know how to point the dish.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Do a search of the site -- about a year ago we went ad nausem into SAT prep and the what worked and didn't ... I don't have time to search for you or i would ... but if its set up for SAT then its as easy as plugging in the dish on one end and your receiver on the other ... if its not configured for SAT then sometimes you have to add a bypass cable splitter and an addtional cable drop... all which is easily done...


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I have dish network at home. If i get a dish for the rv, I just get another reciever from dish and pay $5 a month for another reciever and it works like that?

I see my roo is sat prepped but I'm thinking the wire by the tv aren't hooked up for it after looking a bit at the setup.


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

We have an '08 29RLS that is SAT prepped. Yes, it is as easy as plugging in the satellite dish cable into the outside connection, plugging the inside cable into the receiver and then connecting the TV. Since the TV has multiple inputs it is possible to have both the antenna and satellite connected at all times. All you need to do to switch from antenna to satellite is to select the appropriate input with your remote.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we have Direct tv. We take one of the recievers from the house. Our trailer isn't wired for satellite so we have been running cable from Satellite through the slide , under a rug, to the receiver. Another runs from the reciver to the tv. You have to learn to find the satellites with the dish and lock on using the remote, it is usually very easy if the signal is easy to get, meaning no trees or buildings in the way. Once you are locked on , the system does the rest. We had our satellite guy come out and walk through it with us here at home by taking it all out to the trailer. It was all greek to us, but it's not hard. Husbands and wives ARE allowed to exchange words though







.

On our last trip we were told by a trustworthy Outbacker source that we can actually run from the dish to the cable input on the trailer and then from the cable inside the trailer to the receiver. We are going to try that .Would be nice to not run cable through slide and under a rug







. This same trustworthy source is going to do some modding for us at Champoeg and put the appropiate thingies on outside of trailer so we can easily hook up both tv to satellite without running any cable through. Woo hoo! Thanks Gordon!


----------

